# P-9 trigger stop wisdom please



## Huntman (Dec 17, 2019)

Have P-9 Target (9mm). Shot it for years, no problem. Suddenly, however, the trigger stop is no longer stopping the trigger when fired. I squeeze off my round and my finger is pierced hard and uncomfortably by the tip of the trigger stop, the trigger itself having missed the stop high by fraction of inch and proceeded beyond it. Tried pressing, no luck. Any ideas as to what's going on and how it can be fixed. I see a little screw on right-hand side just above the offending installation but last thing I want to do is try and take an H7K apart. Thanks for any help.--Huntman


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Huntman said:


> Have P-9 Target (9mm). Shot it for years, no problem. Suddenly, however, the trigger stop is no longer stopping the trigger when fired. I squeeze off my round and my finger is pierced hard and uncomfortably by the tip of the trigger stop, the trigger itself having missed the stop high by fraction of inch and proceeded beyond it. Tried pressing, no luck. Any ideas as to what's going on and how it can be fixed. I see a little screw on right-hand side just above the offending installation but last thing I want to do is try and take an H7K apart. Thanks for any help.--Huntman


That's an older gun that I think they stopped making in the late 70's early 80's? I'll just state the obvious, that you'll just have to find and replace that part. But without seeing any descriptive pictures or at least a parts schematic it's hard to determine if there's an alternative fix? I don't think that you'll find too many people that have or are familiar with that gun.


----------

